# Question about showing



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Just wondering if a dog with limited registration can be shown in the AKC show ring?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

A dog registered with an AKC Limited Registration shall be ineligible to be entered in a breed competition in a licensed or member dog show. It is eligible, however, to be entered in any other licensed or member event. These events include: Obedience, Tracking, Field Trials, Hunting Tests, Herding, Lure Coursing, Agility and Earthdog

This is from the AKC site. http://www.akc.org/reg/limitedreg.cfm


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks...


----------

